# Previewing the next slide while giving a presentation



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was attending a presentation recently and noticed that the presenter's laptop did not display the same thing as the projector (i.e. the current slide), but instead showed a box containing the current slide (i.e. what the audience saw), another box with the next slide, and the timing of the current slide and of total presentation.

I think being able to preview your next slide before making it visible to the audience can be very helpful when giving a presentation, and I would like to ask if anyone knows if (and how) this can be done in PowerPoint 2010. The presenter I saw had a Mac so he was probably using Keynote to deliver his presentation, however hopefully this can be accomplished in PowerPoint as well.

Many thanks in advance for any help!

(I also posted this question on these two other forums: 1, 2)


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

hi longtalker,

I'd be surprised if you can't do that in PowerPoint PPT 2010, since you can in PowerPoint 2007.


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi macropod, I did not know you could do it in PPT 2007 (I searched the help but could not find anything related to that), how exactly is it done? Many thanks for your help


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi longtalker,

IIRC, you access it via Slide Show > Monitors > Show Presenter View, but that setting is only available if you're using dual monitors or a projector - which I'm not.


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

I see, will have a play with that, thanks again!


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

That seems to be exactly what I had in mind, except that, when a slide contains animations (e.g. text appearing progressively as you press the Space bar), these are all displayed at once in the slide thumbnail, whereas in Keynote each "phase" of the slide is displayed as a separate slide, so that you can always anticipate what will appear on the screen when you next press the Space bar. 

Do you know if this is also possible in PPT?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi longtalker,

AFAIK, what you've described is all you get.

If you want something more granular, you'd have to use more slides. For an existing multi-transition slide, you'd use a number of slides in turn, each of which spans all the visible transitions so far and adds its own to the mix.


----------

